# Local Retrofit Job on Cruze RS



## streetracinazian (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll post up pics on here of how it comes out!
guy just wanted something standard and nothing crazy though



Here it is!


Features:
ALL blacked out housing
Anodized red shroud
Blacklight UV halo
Custom LED lighting
Red demon eye




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## streetracinazian (Dec 1, 2011)

boo ya!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

sorry to the owner but that is Fugly. I'll never understand why people will do things just because they can. I'd of paid him/her not to do that to their car.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Need day pics those are dark


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

getblended said:


> sorry to the owner but that is Fugly. I'll never understand why people will do things just because they can. I'd of paid him/her not to do that to their car.


Agreed.....


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

getblended said:


> sorry to the owner but that is Fugly. I'll never understand why people will do things just because they can. I'd of paid him/her not to do that to their car.


Why is it fugly?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

SeanM402 said:


> Why is it fugly?


Because just saying "I don't like it" is to easy.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

If I didn't just buy a project car the cruze would be coming to visit you soon.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

You should set up a Flickr acct or something with retrofits tht you've done so people can see them.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

HIDs done properly. Not sure that I like the blacked out housings... but, overall quite nicely done.

How is the cutoff?


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

SamE as any mini retrofit


----------

